# 32k max laptop   for Light Gaming , virtualization



## Rajesh345 (Feb 7, 2015)

Need laptop suggestion for a friend

1) What is your budget?

30-32k


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

any , higher the bette

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?

HD movies , vmware ( server 2012 +win8.1)  (might upgrade Ram to 8GB in future)  , 
also  gaming at low resolution (farcry 4etc  * kindly tell at what    resolution i can play these ? with low/med settings


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

4th gen i3 , pref d Graphic  , (will upgrade Ram to 8GB in future) 

should have *3 years upgrdable Warrenty *


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

any   , build quality should be fine


6) Anything else you would like to say?

Note :* This is my first laptop* and i would  like to do light Gaming , VMware (virtualization) , etc


Note :i know 32 k is not good for gaming/virtualization laptop , kindly suggest what is best for my requirements in my budget


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 7, 2015)

get this
Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Rs.28990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

You get 8 GB ram, 1 TB Hdd and the R5 M230 is ok for gaming in low-med settings in 720p resolution (some 2014 games but not Far Cry 4, most 2013 or before games)


----------



## Rajesh345 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you, I tried searching for same product in official site, closest match I could find is

Lenovo G50 Laptop | Entry-Level Laptop with DVD Drive | Lenovo (IN)

But it's not exact 

2)Does this apu have 4 core cpu +graphics core? 
3) can this cpu and gpu compete with core i3 40xx cpu and Intel hd4xxx /nvdia entry level gpu found in 28-32k price tag


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 7, 2015)

you won't find any dGPU with i3 40xx in that budget.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 7, 2015)

All you can get is a apu based system for a better performance since you will also be going VM. And finding a i3 based with a d.gpu not gonna happen. And saiyan has already provided you fk link why are you searching for it somewhere else?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Feb 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> All you can get is a apu based system for a better performance since you will also be going VM. And finding a i3 based with a d.gpu not gonna happen. And saiyan has already provided you fk link why are you searching for it somewhere else?



Thank you both for guiding me 


I am not searching for it somewhere else, I am trying to find exact model and features in official site of lenovo


----------



## $hadow (Feb 7, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> I am not searching for it somewhere else, I am trying to find exact model and features in official site of lenovo



Looking to buy offline?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Feb 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Looking to buy offline?



i am planning a visit to their shop to physically check the above model and also to get more technical details , etc i was searching for it on official Forum


----------



## $hadow (Feb 8, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> i am planning a visit to their shop to physically check the above model and also to get more technical details , etc i was searching for it on official Forum



you ask for g50-45 model


----------



## Rajesh345 (Feb 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> you ask for g50-45 model





> Lenovo Peace of Mind Offer: Pay Rs. 1,999 and get 3 years warranty worth INR 4,499 on redemption. Conditions Apply.


Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

I am going to buy this Laptop  in 1/2 days  , 1 last thing i want to know  

1) Will Lenovo Honour warranty for item purchased by Flipkart ,
2) if i buy from laptop  from Flipkart how to apply for Extended 3 Year warranty ? 

also is it Accidental Damage warranty ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 22, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> 
> I am going to buy this Laptop  in 1/2 days  , 1 last thing i want to know
> 
> ...



1. ask lenovo india CC
2. same as above
3. same as above


----------



## $hadow (Feb 22, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> 
> I am going to buy this Laptop  in 1/2 days  , 1 last thing i want to know
> 
> ...



If purchased from WS Retail no problem there. Just register the product and enjoy yor 1st year ADP and additional warranty if applicable.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Feb 25, 2015)

Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com




is the laptop with A8 CPU Beema   or  Kabini  ?   for downloading drivers we need to choose one 

Laptops and netbooks :: Lenovo G Series laptops :: G50 45 Notebook Lenovo - Lenovo Support (US)


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



search for exact model number.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beema

*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-A-Series-A8-6410-Notebook-Processor.122644.0.html


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have used this laptop - Dell Vostro 14 V3446 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2 GB Graph) Rs.31740 Price in India - Buy Dell Vostro 14 V3446 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2 GB Graph) Grey Online - Dell : Flipkart.com

i don't know about its multi threaded performance. 4th Generation Intel® Core™ i3-4005U processor (3M Cache, 1.7GHz).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

^ Compared to G50-45 , it has half the ram, half the HDD space, a lower powered CPU and around 5k higher price. Why should OP even consider it?


----------



## Minion (Feb 26, 2015)

@OP you can consider Toshiba Satellite L50D-B 83110 Notebook  if you havn't bought till now.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Feb 26, 2015)

Minion said:


> @OP you can consider Toshiba Satellite L50D-B 83110 Notebook  if you havn't bought till now.




Thank you for suggession  , but 
High Price
No Ram Upgradability ( it uses 4GB x2 )  even though it support 16GB , 

I think it comes with WIn 8.1 S.L  , many of the features i looking doesnt support SL  , GP/BL ,rdp  etc, so will use orginal pro version (its cheap for students through a offer ) later ,


Not received yet , it will be receiving at my friends Banglore address . need to collect from there 


Also just to inform others 3 Years warrenty extension offer for 1.9 k ends this month according to lenovo website


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

1.9k for 3 years is a lot. I got that for free.


----------

